# Pimped out engien bay's



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

*Pimped out engine bay's*

Hellu boys & girls! :wavey:

im very curious off how u all have P I M P E D out your engine bay's
chrome,colored,cf u name it.. :thumbsup:

fell free to post your own engien bay or one that u like.. i wanna se all kind of different styles.... opcorn:
il start out with the first pic
i dont know why but i have a thing for Mine's engien bay :smokin: 









Cheers//Happy posting..


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)




----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Can you tell I like Carbon?


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

matt j : nooo.... not at all:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

canman thats a beautiful engine bay! very cool!! not over the top and oh so clean


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

toni_gt-r said:


> Hellu boys & girls! :wavey:
> 
> im very curious off how u all have P I M P E D out your engine bay's
> chrome,colored,cf u name it.. :thumbsup:


i would not call it PIMPED OUT, refers to that stupid show where they
turn a decent car in a rolling trash can with horrible mods. lol


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

hyrev said:


> i would not call it PIMPED OUT, refers to that stupid show where they
> turn a decent car in a rolling trash can with horrible mods. lol


I thought eveyone fitted monitors and PS2's in their airbox and hardpipes....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i took out my hicas and installed an aquarium.
I am thinking of removing the turbos to make room for another tv monitor.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

matt j said:


> Can you tell I like Carbon?


Having heard the gentle crunching noise that your underwear makes when you walk past, I think the answer is definitely YES! :chuckle:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Pimped*


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Jim27 said:


> Having heard the gentle crunching noise that your underwear makes when you walk past, I think the answer is definitely YES! :chuckle:


There's so many different way to interpret that comment Jim :nervous: lol

So it's been established in the past week that;
I'm a Skyline obsessed wittering Northerner with a carbon fetish, thanks to Abbey and Jim :chairshot


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's at least a GTR with a decent engine for once:thumbsup:


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

hyrev said:


> i would not call it PIMPED OUT, refers to that stupid show where they
> turn a decent car in a rolling trash can with horrible mods. lol


i dident know what else to call it  

i dident mean PIMP as in PIMP the US Way, i ment PIMP as in suped up or something get my drift? ​


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Here's at least a GTR with a decent engine for once:thumbsup:


I call photo shop to the stand! for crime againt GTR's


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Are there any members who've done a bit of voodoo to an RB20 or 25?
I've been tempted to get the cam covers and possibly that middle plate painted to match the body. Wouldn't mind seeing some other 20's to see how it looks afterwards.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

This is as far as mine has reached ....


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Here is mine, Its a constant evolution!


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine so far

http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/7845/img0007dm9.jpg


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Here's an old one.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

not really pimped but i like this one alot!! ;-))


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

photo is a bit old now,
http://images.fotopic.net/ylok87.jpg


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: sorry, can't resist this  










.... oh, you can't see it .... it's an Apexi Panel Filter in the air box :thumbsup:

Just think, this is how all the above used to look like :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

ITSt said:


> :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: sorry, can't resist this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give you a 3/10 . .at least you not have mud covered internals, that look like a Landcruiser engine bay:chuckle:


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok not pimped like some, but for me this is all that's planned fo the engine visually. Abbey's carbon air is the kiddy for me, fantastic bit of carbon artwork!


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> I give you a 3/10 . .at least you not have mud covered internals, that look like a Landcruiser engine bay:chuckle:


A blank canvas, that's what it is, a blank canvas


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

here you go car killer!!


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Unique A/S said:


> here you go car killer!!


cheers, i'm rubbish with computers. :runaway:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

where can I get ornament plate on the coil pack cover?

I have carbon fiber covers and the coil pack cover is empty.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

one of mine as there seems to be a lack of 25's :smokin:


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Bought this car changed its engine made a lot of wheel spin got the can inpounded for a few months lots of wheel spins again,,, and then sold it.









The Legendary Engine









The GTR 34 Intercooler was pimp on it


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

didn't someone here have an engine with black valve and camgear covers, and polished plug cover, intake, and twin turbo pipe? Kinda like a zebra effect? wish I could find the pic right now...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's my hard graft on the R32 GTR,

From this:









to this:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

looking good mate, what did you get rid of in the bay?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

What did I get rid of?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

pipework next to fuse box on left and the bottle on the right by the filters


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

think you should come to mine and fit my oil cooler and new rad!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the bottle's the stock washer bottle. Looks like all the basic R32 bits are in there....


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

The only thing thats gone is the standard boost soleniod thats been bypassed and removed. I've juggled a few things around behind the battery to make room for the remote oil filter head.

I would come and fit your oil cooler and rad mate if I had the time to do it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

really must find time to finish it


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

come on cord post up your noddy engine!! lol


----------



## Ian200sx (Apr 14, 2006)

nice bit of powder coating for me!


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

i dont like bulky things cluttering up my engine bay


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTRBrian said:


> i dont like bulky things cluttering up my engine bay


that is ****ing tidy, well done dude

could use a polish thouigh

mook


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Heres mine  got a load more bits since but no recent photos...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

plkettle said:


> Heres mine  got a load more bits since but no recent photos...


Mr Begley would be jealous with all the *yellow*!!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

from this








to this


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Heres mine.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Sooo shiny


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

As it was last year


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's mine from last year. New pics hopefully soon.


























John


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Jas3113 - where did you get the carbon headlight tops from? Did you have them specially made or does someone make them regularly?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Jas's turbo side looks fantastic, nice to see people putting a bit of thought and work into it, great stuff


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Phil69 said:


> Jas3113 - where did you get the carbon headlight tops from? Did you have them specially made or does someone make them regularly?


Those are made by Seibon it was USD$100 a set.



SteveN said:


> Jas's turbo side looks fantastic, nice to see people putting a bit of thought and work into it, great stuff


Thanks, all the piping is gone  for the new setup. My guy is trying to out do himself on the new setup :squintdan 

John


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

jas3113 said:


> Those are made by Seibon it was USD$100 a set.


Thanks very much. Do you know if they still do them? Got a carbon fibre cooling panel on the way and think it would go really well with it.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Phil69 said:


> Thanks very much. Do you know if they still do them? Got a carbon fibre cooling panel on the way and think it would go really well with it.


NP, AFAIK they still make them.

John


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

ChristianR said:


> come on cord post up your noddy engine!! lol



Looks even better than the picks at the moment cos I've had my hard pipe kit done blue, and replaced all hoses with red!! I'll get an up ti date pic so you can all admire it even more!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

trying to post pics, but it's all gone wrong...argh


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

pics still not right
I'll try again


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Couple of shots of mine.
Half way through 'blinging' it.








This one doesn't show much, but I just like it.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Still think Bean and Hipogtr have one of the or The best ones out there.
So much CF and attention to detail (and a ton of hp). Plus the fact that
once you see it in the flesh it just catches your breath. I never get tired
of seeing thier bays, no mater how many times I have seen them. It is
hard to decide which one is better though. I also like the R34 that Bean 
sent to the UK, that bay way top notch. I will see if I can dig up some pics
later on and post them.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sorry I haven't got any recent pics to put up, Paul. Here is a scan from Option mag last year.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

woooooooo thats is class:clap: :clap:


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

VERY bling Hipo, you must spend a lot of time polishing!!

Updated pic of mine with even more coloured bits.


----------

